# Snowex Spreader stuck in Dump Mode



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

I have two helix's that are stuck in dump mode. We have been quite stumped on this one. 

We have tried two different controllers and ran though as many things as we can think of, but they neither one of them will see the spinners and spin up. Both function fine through regular 12v and no corrosion. 

Any one have this issue before?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/western-tornado-error-code-help.180525/#post-2480741
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/western-tornado-help.180200/#post-2470246


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

cwren2472 said:


> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/western-tornado-error-code-help.180525/#post-2480741
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/western-tornado-help.180200/#post-2470246


None of those solve my issue.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Not sure I can help you diagnose this but my recollection is that the functions are all programmed in the module on the spreader. The control is more or less equivalent to a keyboard on a computer. Pretty sure your problem is module related.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

bliz&hinikerDLR said:


> Not sure I can help you diagnose this but my recollection is that the functions are all programmed in the module on the spreader. The control is more or less equivalent to a keyboard on a computer. Pretty sure your problem is module related.


Summer heat killed it? They are stored in our barn and that could of done it. I'm lost instead of throwing parts at it.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

maelawncare said:


> None of those solve my issue.


K. So what did you do to rule out that suggestions in those threads?


----------



## Blizzardbusters (Dec 30, 2012)

They have a bunch of bad modules for these units. Snowex Tech support are good people 1800salters


----------

